# Where to live in Perth



## Matt.Stretch (May 31, 2011)

Hi, can anyone recommend good areas to live in the northern area of Perth?

This will be for a family with 2 young children that will be starting school when they get there.

I will be commuting into Perth.


----------



## chifin (Sep 30, 2011)

Matt,
as with many who ask this type of question, I guess you might find it easier to set a weekly rental budget or if buying a house, how much you have available in savings. 

For a basic purchasing calculation (based on 80% lend against the property), a rough guide can be based on what savings you have. For example -
1) Savings of $50,000, you might be looking at a purchase price of $240,000 - Very hard to locate a suitable house at this price in Northern (or most) suburbs.
2) Savings of $75,000, you might be looking at a purchase price of $360,000 - A few more at this price, maybe Quinns Rock, but that's a solid 45min clean (non-peak hour) travel time to city as it's further than Joondalup.
3) Savings of $100,000, you might be looking at a purchase price of $480,000 - You'll find plenty of houses in Padbury, Joondalup, Scarborough (for Villa or houses >$525K) and more.

So, if you don't have those sorts of savings, you might be looking at renting first, and saving up to buying later.

So, in terms of rental $$$ per week, you might be looking at 3 bed, 2 bath houses -
1) Joondalup = ~$400 p/w, larger satellite city North of Perth, bit of a morning "parking lot" on the freeway, but you get used to it!
2) Padbury = ~$400 p/w, closer to city than Joondalup
3) Hamersley = ~$420 p/w, closer to city than Padbury
4) Scarborough = ~$500 p/w, beach-side
5) Wembley = ~$550 p/w, closer to city - easy access, beach nearby

As always, keep looking as there's always a bargain in the right spot, for the right price if you look hard enough... and consider what you'll compromise on in setting up in a new suburb.

The Northern angle... is that family?... if not, you've got a whole of lot more of Perth in South and East for consideration.

Good luck!


----------



## Matt.Stretch (May 31, 2011)

Chifin, that is brilliant thank you.

yes we are looking at North due to family already there. We are going to be leaving so many family members behind in the UK that my wife wants to have some connections when we get out there.

I think Joondalup is likely to be our starting point, as long as schools are ok. I can cope with the commute (hopefully)


----------



## chifin (Sep 30, 2011)

Sounds like a good idea on your wife's part to have some family nearby, otherwise can be a bit lonely in a new town. Can also (unfortunately) limit your choices (as in this case) if you don't have family all over town :-}

If you want to discuss some more numbers feel free to buzz me.

Another suburb to check might be Heathridge. Right near Joondalup, but a bit cheaper (maybe).

Try this link at realestate.com.au


----------



## jeremyh (Mar 31, 2011)

*Moving To Perth*



chifin said:


> Sounds like a good idea on your wife's part to have some family nearby, otherwise can be a bit lonely in a new town. Can also (unfortunately) limit your choices (as in this case) if you don't have family all over town :-}
> 
> If you want to discuss some more numbers feel free to buzz me.
> 
> ...


I were you i would be looking for a place which has families around and find out about the schooling over there.


----------



## jenniferalba0283 (Oct 3, 2011)

Perth is gud place to live n usually look where water tanks[are avalaible..n also insatall a rain water tankswhich help you to solve water problem in Perth from www,grumpyb.cam.AU


----------

